# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Sig request

## RogerWaters

Hi, I realized that there aren't really any active Sig threads in here, so I decided to make my own request

I was wondering if anyone can take this image



and make into a signature like this



Thats very rough, and just a concept, i want the original image on the right, hopefully enlarge the image, with the white light line running through as seen in the picture, also the spacey/stars effect seen in the top half id like to run through the entire top half, the text says "Theres someone on my head, but its not me"

Sorry if I'm asking too much or being too overly specific, I just always wanted a siggy made from this image, and of course my description can be played with, work your magic, that is, if anyone wants to take on the project

any responses much appreciated

----------


## slash112

I gave it a wee shot.

----------


## RogerWaters

wow man it looks really cool thanks!  ::D:

----------

